# VPN host using VPS with only one network interface



## rblon (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm trying to route all network traffic from an iPad through a VPS. I tried to setup a PPTP-VPN host using net/mpd5 based on the explanations in Poptop / iphone problem thread. However, I got stuck and I think the reason may be that I'm unable to create an internal network with my VPS with only one network interface. Does anyone know if it can be done?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2012)

You don't need any more interfaces, it should work with just one.


----------

